# One for the Car People.



## Bill Gruby (Jan 9, 2015)

Yer gonna love this.

http://www.chonday.com/Videos/dwarf-car-museum

  "Billy G"


----------



## David S (Jan 9, 2015)

Bill thanks for sharing.  And yes I do love this one.

Reminds me before rules got so strict that I used to go to the dump..we called it the BIG store...in the fall and I would collect lawnmowers that had seen better days and discarded in the fall.  I would haul them home and rebuild them and sell them in the spring for people to use at their cottage.

Can't get into the dump any more and take stuff..at least not here.

David


----------



## zmotorsports (Jan 9, 2015)

Pretty impresive work. 

Thanks for sharing that Bill.


----------



## mgalusha (Jan 9, 2015)

Very cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cathead (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks Bill for sharing.  

I used to go to the dump with my dad and he called it the 
"SOUTH SIDE SHOPPING CENTER".  

My how times have changed...


----------



## road (Jan 9, 2015)

that's cool  thanks Bill


----------



## rwm (Jan 9, 2015)

That guy is part of the Joe Martin Foundation Museum too.
R


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jan 9, 2015)

This is fantastic!  Wow!  How absolutely awesome!  
Man, so incredible to complete every process by hand from junkyard to finished dwarf car...  Wow!  

Bernie


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks Bill, That is a great vidio


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 9, 2015)

​ Nice one. I saw him shift one while he was driving I wounder what he uses for a drive train.                                                                                       *********************G************************


----------



## savarin (Jan 9, 2015)

Now thats an ultra craftsman. 
Cant go dump diving here, spies watch every move when dumping your own stuff to make sure you dont take something home.
it hurts seeing awesome stuff you can use being ploughed in.


----------



## f350ca (Jan 9, 2015)

Great post Bill. Thanks
He's a man after my own heart, shopping at the local mall like myself. Probably half the steel in my sawmill came from the dump. They have a separate area here for scrap metal and so far touch wood its free pickings. Recycling at its finest.

Greg


----------



## rafe (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah , That one made my day .....just awesome, thanks for posting that


----------



## herbet999 (Jan 10, 2015)

My kind of guy. We didn't have a dump near by where I grew up but my favorite week of the year was "Junk Week" where everyone put there junk out at the curb for pickup. I love picking through junk.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for sharing that. I passed it along to my 'dump diving' buddies and family. I still can't pass the scrap metal bin at the recycle yard without wondering "what if...". It is a constant source of embarrassment for my poor wife.


----------



## outsider347 (Jan 10, 2015)

David S said:


> Bill thanks for sharing.  And yes I do love this one.
> 
> Reminds me before rules got so strict that I used to go to the dump..we called it the BIG store...in the fall and I would collect lawnmowers that had seen better days and discarded in the fall.  I would haul them home and rebuild them and sell them in the spring for people to use at their cottage.
> 
> ...



Brings back memories!! I did the same thing all thru my high school years. We lived on a busy hwy. so  Our front lawn was was my sales floor

Now I have to "fight " with the scrappers to look thru my neighbors trash.

The guy is the real american craftsman. I aspire to achieve the skills of guys like him. I have a long way to go though

Great vid
tks
ed


----------



## bpratl (Jan 10, 2015)

Bill Gruby said:


> Yer gonna love this.
> 
> http://www.chonday.com/Videos/dwarf-car-museum
> 
> "Billy G"


Billy, you're right, I loved it, thanks for sharing. Bob


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for posting, that was great. I really miss being able to "go shopping at the local mall". Ours at least has a resale business set up with some pretty good deals, but free was so much better. Until last year I used to take our recycle stuff into Waste Management and hand pick some great stuff out of the metal recycle. Now that has changed also. It is somewhat mind boggling to see what gets thrown out. Now it all gets shipped to China and turned into a lot of crap that we don't really need. So sad. Mike


----------



## xalky (Jan 10, 2015)

Great video. It did'nt say in the video but it sounded like he is completely self-taught too. Great stuff! I'm glad I grew up on the coat tails of guys like him, that weren't afraid to tackle anything. I learned lots of bits and pieces from watching guys like that. They wouldn't teach me squat, but if I helped out they'd let me hang around and watch...I loved every minute of it.)


----------



## fastback (Jan 11, 2015)

What a great video.  This guy is unbelievable, I was also wondering what was used for a drive train.
I also wonder how long it rook to build one of these midget cars.  Thanks for posting the video.

Paul


----------



## Deny1950 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks Bill that is AWESOME What workmanship, very nice work


----------



## Kevinb71 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for posting that Bill! That is just awesome work. I would love to be able to do that level of work. Guess I have to get to work trying cause wishin won't do it!
I have a good friend who restore and builds Crosley cars. I thought they were small til now!


----------

